

Call Me Maybe in Java - ghosono
http://ghosono.com/callmemaybe

======
herbig
I wouldn't put your real number Greg. Some jerk like me is going to call you
at 12:30am and have you not pick up.

~~~
ghosono
Thanks for pointing that out! Totally overlooked that!

------
nphard
I'm not sure this content belongs here.

